# Pot Lighting in Soffat



## ElectricalDude420 (Oct 19, 2015)

hello looking for ideas on retro fitting pot lights in a soffat without creasing it....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What kind of soffit?


----------



## ElectricalDude420 (Oct 19, 2015)

thin tin... i had a problem at a house with the weight of the pot light making it look funny


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I should think that you'll have to install a backer -- to take all of weight off of the beauty metal.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

is this alum. soffit under an old wood soffit?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I had a Siding Mechanic remove the aluminum soffit where needed and nailed up new work cans. He reassembled everything the next day and it looks great.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------

